# August 2022 Comms Check



## Null (Aug 19, 2022)

Hello frens,

People are very angry again and trying to disrupt the site. Here's a checklist to make sure I can get in touch no matter what:

Make sure your email address on your forum account works. A good idea is an alter-ego email address or a forwarding address (SimpleLogin or FireFox Relay).
We recently got the t.me/KiwiFarms URL for Telegram and I've got that set up.
I am @josh@kiwifarms.cc on our node, but my backup Fediverse account is @josh@poa.st.
There's no pressing need for money at the moment, but our crypto URLs are in the footer and I accept check by mail.

That's all.


----------

